# "Silhouette Soap", a new technique of soap making



## Sky Mior (Sep 15, 2012)

"Silhouette Soap", a new technique of soap making.(original creator: Sky Mior )

Hi,

Dear all, I'm from Malaysia. This is the first time I share my soap photos at here. 

The thickness of silhouette part can be up to 10cm. I use CP soap for these demo.  

Hope you will like it. 
Sorry for my bad English.  








My first try: "Cat"


----------



## judymoody (Sep 16, 2012)

Those are beautiful!  And your English is just fine.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 16, 2012)

Gorgeous and very creative! Thanks for sharing the pics.   

I also think your English is fine.


----------



## Soapsugoii (Sep 16, 2012)

Wow, absolutely gorgeous. I almost want to frame those!

Edit: Also, nice English  And welcome to the forum!


----------



## fionab (Sep 16, 2012)

Very pretty. I love the green and white soap.


----------



## semplice (Sep 16, 2012)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Sky Mior (Sep 16, 2012)

judymoody said:
			
		

> Those are beautiful!  And your English is just fine.



Thanks


----------



## Sky Mior (Sep 16, 2012)

Hazel said:
			
		

> Gorgeous and very creative! Thanks for sharing the pics.
> 
> I also think your English is fine.



Thanks


----------



## Sky Mior (Sep 16, 2012)

Soapsugoii said:
			
		

> Wow, absolutely gorgeous. I almost want to frame those!
> 
> Edit: Also, nice English  And welcome to the forum!



Thanks


----------



## Sky Mior (Sep 16, 2012)

fionab said:
			
		

> Very pretty. I love the green and white soap.



Yes?I really like these 2 color.

Thanks


----------



## Sky Mior (Sep 16, 2012)

semplice said:
			
		

> Very nice!!!



Thanks


----------



## SueSoap (Sep 17, 2012)

Really gorgeous and unique.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## soapcakes (Sep 17, 2012)

Wow, beautiful and unique! Welcome!!!


----------



## lsg (Sep 17, 2012)

I love your soaps.  Your English is good also.


----------



## agriffin (Sep 18, 2012)

Oh those are beautiful!


----------



## DragonQueenHHP (Sep 20, 2012)

very cool idea!! love it 
and yap your english is just fine


----------



## Sky Mior (Sep 24, 2012)

SueSoap said:
			
		

> Really gorgeous and unique.  Thanks for sharing!





			
				soapcakes said:
			
		

> Wow, beautiful and unique! Welcome!!!





			
				lsg said:
			
		

> I love your soaps.  Your English is good also.





			
				agriffin said:
			
		

> Oh those are beautiful!





			
				DragonQueenHHP said:
			
		

> very cool idea!! love it
> and yap your english is just fine



Thank you all~


----------



## Lynnz (Sep 24, 2012)

Love your soap


----------



## DeeAnna (Jan 4, 2015)

Bump! Here's a post from 2012 for those looking for lovely soap to appreciate and an unusual technique to try!


----------



## lsg (Jan 4, 2015)

Very pretty.


----------



## seven (Jan 4, 2015)

Beautiful! I've no idea how to achieve such detailed silhouette, except perhaps using cookie cutters, lol

Def a must try!


----------



## hlee (Jan 4, 2015)

These are great. Thanks for bumping!


----------

